
Thoughts on the Cpp Graphics Proposal - signa11
https://www.jeremyong.com/c++/graphics/2018/11/05/thoughs-on-the-cpp-graphics-proposal.html
======
ezoe
There is WebView library currently proposed to the Standard which is exactly
the linked article author wished for.

